# John Deere D12, Kohler K301AQS 47640



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

A guy brought me this mower to fix for him. He wants to keep the cost down. So my question is. Where is the best place to buy the parts for these. I already know I have to rebuild the fuel pump and the carb.


----------

